

Having fun with 404 - foobar2k
http://heyzap.com/404

======
waffle_ss
One of my favorites is "The Most Awkward 404 Not Found Page on the
Internet"[1]. It's basically just a video of a guy awkwardly holding a one-
sided conversation for several minutes.

[1]: <http://visitsteve.com/404.html>

~~~
kijin
Reminds me of GroupOn's unsubscribe page.

[http://www.groupon.com/new-
york/unsubscribed?mid=96988&a...](http://www.groupon.com/new-
york/unsubscribed?mid=96988&addx=)

~~~
le_isms
Never understood that video... if anything it made me more annoyed at Groupon

------
tzaman
This is by far the longest 404 i've ever stayed on

~~~
icebraining
Mine was this: <http://thcnet.net/yetanother404error>

------
djtriptych
Reminds me of a very stripped down Robotron. Which means I'd better close this
tab and never come back lest I lose another three months of my life to this
game.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Reminds me of Lunatic Fringe, actually.

~~~
mwexler
You mean this Lunatic Fringe? <http://fringe.jamescarnley.com/> and code at
<http://code.google.com/p/lunatic-fringe/>.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Thanks! My boss will be yelling at you within the hour.

------
BugsBunnySan
Also nice, but not as interactive:

<http://www.ibiblio.org/404/>

~~~
gregbair
This made me laugh from that: Emo I don't know what you're looking for but
it's no use. Might as well kill yourself.

~~~
mirkules
I love the slang in the different languages. Some of it is pretty accurate,
from the ones I understand :)

------
zalew
my long time favorite <http://proteys.info/404/>

btw wasn't there somewhere a blog with cool 404 pages?

~~~
zrgiu_
I did NOT expect to hear a moldavian song on that.. Funny how the web still
has the web to pleasantly surprise you every now and then even after years of
navigating it.

~~~
mirkules
I think the page is actually streaming music from somewhere because I sat
through two unique songs already. That is actually even cooler if it's
streaming!

Edit: It seems I'm wrong, closing the page reopened at the same song as in the
beginning. The third song was a Nas rap song (??) when I accidentally closed
it. Still, that would be cool.

~~~
zalew
no, there always have been those same 8 songs in a loop, you have the nav <<
>> on top left along with titles. the one beginning with Nas is a remix

------
bnegreve
WASD controls are not so great when you don't have a qwerty keyboard

------
EvanYou
There's no leaderboard for this?!

------
markkat
<http://hubski.com/404>

The house...

------
daeken
Pretty slick, but you should set the text non-selectable via CSS so that when
you click and drag around to shoot, you don't end up highlighting the 404
text.

~~~
immad
True. We should do that.

Edit: done

------
shashashasha
WASD made me realize how long it's been since I've played any game with that
kind of navigation — I'm left handed, but my right hand has totally taken all
of my 'arrow key' muscle memory.

------
ErikRogneby
well done.

The internal dialog went something like this: "hah, cute." "hmmm.. how do I
move" "crap I just died." "oh, I've got extra lives.." "...and now I'm playing
games at work."

------
immad
Techcrunch also covered this, with more details:
<http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/05/heyzap-404/>

------
foobar2k
Should work on all modern browsers supporting the canvas tag

------
zavulon
Did it just stop working and redirect to an ad? I was in the middle of
battle..

~~~
foobar2k
There are no ads on heyzap.com and no redirects on that page, maybe you
clicked on one of the footer links while shooting? :)

------
simplyinfinity
i see your developers have lots of free time on their hands ... other than
that its pretty nice :)

~~~
immad
We have a monthly hack day where everyone can work on what ever they want. It
was done in one day by Micah.

~~~
simplyinfinity
oh , that's cool !

------
viana007
Amazing 404 page

